# Flora needs help!



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Flora needs to have heart surgery for PDA. The surgery will cost 2500.00. Please help her by sending your donations to Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue and designate for Flora Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Cindy - what's PDA? I never heard of it before. Poor baby. :wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Donated. Let's keep this thread alive,I saw it last night them ,lost power and when I turned the computer on again,it was gone so went searching for it...


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

*Just donated for FLORA...*


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Mercedes donated for Flora..


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just donated too.:hugging:


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Lets keep this thread going!!!!!


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

Done:thumbsup:




Mary Anna herk and theena


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

bumpity bump


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Pda*

Here is an article on PDA Patent Ductus Arteriosus (PDA): A Congenital Heart Defect in Puppies 
PDA stands for Patent Ductus Arteriosus


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks for the article Cindy. Sounds like surgery will make all the difference in the world. Sending prayer in addition to funds.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for the article,it really brings it home. Prayers and a donation are just a start. More to come.


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

Just sent my donation. What a sweet baby, I'll keep her in my prayers.


----------



## cometgrrl (Dec 31, 2010)

I donated for Flora too!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Bump:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

How's Flora doing?


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Flora had her surgery this afternoon. It appears that it was alot more complicated than they expected, but she made it through fine. She has awoken from anesthesia and is doing fine. They plan on releasing her on Tuesday.

They will call me in the morning to let me know how she is doing. I'll provide another update when I hear anything. They are now releasing her on Wednesday instead.

mel

Melissa Tupps 
Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue
Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue

"Until he extends the circle of his compassion to all living things, man will not himself find peace." 

~ Albert Schweitzer

Hi Cindy, could you please let the Spoiled Maltese group know about Flora's progress, thank them for their support from the bottom of our hearts. We still need donations to help cover her extrordinary costs but we greatly appreciate their love, well wishes, prayers & donations. Without such donations we could not do this for dogs like Flora.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Bump:wub::wub::wub::wub: Thanks for the update.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

*:thumbsup:THANKS FOR THE UPDATE !! Double bump*


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Cozette and I added to the donation. Prayers for a long, happy and healthy life for little Flora. She is simply adorable!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sending prayers for Flora. Happy she made it through the surgery. :wub::wub:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Flora is doing well. They plan on moving her out of intensive care this afternoon and placing her on oral pain relief. She is scheduled to be released tomorrow.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Checking in on sweet Flora today. such a cute name,she looks like a precious flower.
How are donations coming?


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I sent an email to see how donations are going. Flora is doing great!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

cindy6755 said:


> I sent an email to see how donations are going. Flora is doing great!


I got a card for my donation,it was so sweet,it said Flora :heart:'s Michelle.
I :heart: Flora too.
We can't wait to see how she's doing...and to see her blossom under your loving care...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Happy to hear that little baby did well thru the surgery. :chili::chili:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Flora doesn't even have a heart murmur now! She gets her stiches out in 2 weeks. She has been adopted by a previous adopter of another PDA baby.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah!!!!! we're so glad she on the mend and gettign a new home!!!!


----------



## Debi (Feb 8, 2009)

All, just wanted to say how much we appreicate the donations for Flora, sorry for the extremely late post, my PC has been down, and you know the usual "plate full" story!!

We were able to raise about $1071.00 total for this sweet girl, so that helped a lot towards her surgery. She was adopted and is now in her forever home, being treated like the princess she truly is.

And a PS to Savannah: remember her from last year who had the same PDA surgery as Flora? It has been a year, and she is beautiful! Hopefully her picture is attached.....









Debi


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww so sweet, ,it's so nice to hear follow ups on these fluffs we get so attached to!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili::chili: Great news about the surgery and most of all that she has a forever home. You all rock. :rochard: We just try to help a little if we can


----------



## Debi (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks so much for everyones support, there is a phrase about not being able to help them all, but for the one that is helped, their world is changed forever........soooooo we do the best we can,one day at a time and one rescue at a time!

Debi


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

It is a patent ductous arteriosus. It is a part of fetal circulation, that sometimes does not close off as it is supposed to after birth. It causes R to L shunting of blood in the heart. In the NICU with infants we try treating medically with IV indomethacin or ibuprophen before surgery is considered. I wonder if this is an option with dogs. It is quite sucessful in infants. It constricts the vessle and causes it to close on it's own.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Bless her sweet little heart. Donated and will keep her in my prayers. Thanks Cindy.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I just read the entire thread. I'm so happy to read how well Flora did in her surgery. Also I'm thrilled to read that she has a forever home!! Isn't that an answer to prayers! :aktion033::aktion033: 
Savannah is gorgeous. Thanks so much for the update on her. You are right~one at a time.:wub:


----------

